# Mystery 9mm Short Semi-auto



## RevRon (Feb 20, 2011)

A friend of mine recently bought a foreign 9mm short semi-auto for $100. I only superficially looked over it but I couldn't find a brand name. Basically all I can remember is that It was made in Hungary, had plastic handgrips that didn't match, and had "9mm Short" engraved on it instead of .380 which leads me to believe it wasn't originally manufactured for export to the U.S. Sorry I can't remember more but I wasn't really interested in the gun until after I got home and now it is bugging the hell out of me. Any ideas on what it is exactly would be appreciated.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Um, a photo would help.

Does it look just a little like a smaller version of the .45 ACP M1911, or a slightly larger version of the new SIG .380?
Does it have on it, somewhere, "Femaru Fegyver..."?

The 9mm Short, or 9mm Kurtz, is the .380 ACP cartridge.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Click the below link, and browse through the photos, see if any of them look like it.

hungarian .380 pistol - Google Search


----------



## RevRon (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks looks like an SMC-380 but I think its an older version of the gun as the mags had no thumb rest.


----------

